# Another product recommendation - Emu Oil Shampoo



## sahrenity (Feb 10, 2020)

Emu Oil is also good for my dog, believe me. 
It's not cheap, but totally worth it. Especially when you know good places to buy. 
I've been getting this one for my dog:
Animal Oils
It's Australian organic 100% pure. You can also try if u have to deal with dogs skin allergies.


----------



## GoldenBuster (Mar 21, 2021)

Monkey&Marshall said:


> My 13 week old puppy was suffering a pretty nasty case of puppy dandruff. The vet seemed to think this was a baby issue and he would outgrow it. It did not bother him, he was not itchy. He just left a little trail of snowflakes.
> 
> My breeder recommended this shampoo, and it's amazing!
> 
> ...


Hi! Do you happen to remember the name of the shampoo??? The link is no longer active.


----------

